# [Ảnh sao lộ hàng] Sao nữ Cbiz tụt váy, lộ miếng lót ngực



## Xinh (15 Tháng chín 2012)

Ngày hôm qua, rất nhiều nghệ sỹ tên tuổi đã có mặt trong sự kiện thời trang: *Tiết Khải Kỳ, Trần Kiều Ân, Lưu Vũ Hân, Lưu Vũ Kỳ, Lam Yến*…Nhưng  khá bất ngờ khi người được chú ý nhất lại là một diễn viên mới toanh.  Thậm chí, nữ diễn viên này còn chưa được tiết lộ tên do quá ít phóng  viên biết đến chị ấy.




 _Diện bộ đầm gợi cảm,  khoe chân nuột nà nhưng lại tuột váy, lộ cả miếng lót ngực_​ 


 _Màn hớ hênh quá phản cảm_​ 
Diện bộ đầm đỏ, cô nghệ sỹ trẻ được gọi là “hồng y nữ” gây sốc  khi vô tư để váy quây tụt hẳn xuống thấp và lộ nguyên 2 miếng lót ngực  phản cảm. Dù đứng tạo dáng ở góc độ nào, “hồng y nữ” vẫn lộ phụ kiện  trước ống kính. Nhiều phóng viên cho rằng, cô nàng này đã cố tình “lộ”  bởi trong nhiều tình huống hoàn toàn chị ấy có thể chỉnh lại váy nhưng  đã không làm. Vụ hớ hênh, của cô nàng này sau đó được báo chí so sánh  với vụ* Lý Phi Nhi* tụt váy ở Cannes cách đây khá lâu.

Hình ảnh các nghệ sỹ nữ trong sự kiện thời trang vừa diễn ra:




 _Lưu Vũ Hân diện đầm đen kín đáo_​ 


 _Lưu Vũ Kỳ quyến rũ_​ 


 _Khi Lam Yến không sexy_​ 




_Trần Kiều Ân chọn bộ đầm rực rỡ_





_Tiết Khải Kỳ
_










_Dennis Oh cũng có mặt_​


----------

